# ESPN Insider predicts Josh's next deal.



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Basically says the big four (Lebron, Carmelo, Bosh, DWade) are resigned, so who's next?
> 
> His predictions :
> 
> ...


I "borrowed" this from the Bulls board, but what do you think? Is that a fair deal? BTW, the analysis is from a poster, not ESPN.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm undecided on that deal. It doesnt look too bad but doesnt look too good. When you compare it to Nene's 60mil, its a great deal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And absolute ick at Kendrick Perkins. I'm not a Celtics fan, but I've *never* seen him in the game. :no:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

That's a terrific deal...almost overpaying. I predicted 52 over 6.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Arggh i don't think he is worth that much, he better prove me wrong next year.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol t1no, which Mavs DO you like? So far we know Dirk, Avery, and JHo aren't on that list...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> lol t1no, which Mavs DO you like? So far we know Dirk, Avery, and JHo aren't on that list...


I like Terry, Daniels was my favorite Mavericks player (I don't like Harris, JHo, Dirk, Diop, Avery and the rest i don't really care much about them). Terry showed his toughness, his tough mindset in the playoffs and that's what i love about him, he took the challenge and raped it. While Dirk was scared because he kept getting whooped by Haslem and woops.. let's not go there oo and ohh yea he lost his [email protected]!!$ in the finals and was too scared to get it back from the enemy.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

t1no said:


> I like Terry, Daniels was my favorite Mavericks player (I don't like Harris, JHo, Dirk, Diop, Avery and the rest i don't really care much about them). Terry showed his toughness, his tough mindset in the playoffs and that's what i love about him, he took the challenge and raped it. While Dirk was scared because he kept getting whooped by Haslem and woops.. let's not go there oo and ohh yea he lost his [email protected]!!$ in the finals and was too scared to get it back from the enemy.


Terry went missed 18 of his last 21 shots in Game 6.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Terry went missed 18 of his last 21 shots in Game 6.


but he went for his shots and didn't hold back even when he was having a bad night, that's what good players do.. they don't crash or give up because it's not working or the refs are not consistent.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see how a guy like Brian Cook is worth nearly 5 Million a season.I wish I was a tall guy who could do one thing well on a basketball court.He wouldn't even get on the court for a team with any depth.

Josh could conceivably get more if he held out for the last penny or went out onto the open market IMO.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

i wasn't mad at Dirk because he couldn't make open shots but because he chickened out and took the easy way out. He didn't ask for the ball like he did in the Spurs series, he wasn't hungry and he held back because he didn't have confidence anymore. Haslem was playing good defense and that's why Dirk was scared and held back, he should have kept attacking Haslem till it worked. It sucks to see a player like Dirk crash after all of those great performances against the Spurs and Suns, he really showed me his toughness vs the Spurs, just sad he couldn't do it against the Heat because he played a better defender. Everybody talks about Wade but i tell you what, Haslem is a huge reason why the Heat won the championship, Dirk pretty much sucked all of those games but still we only lost by a few points. I was just disappointed in Dirk because he is a veteran and has been in situations like that even if it's his first time in the finals, Terry and Stackhouse never gave up and that's why i give them the thumbs up.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tersk said:


> Terry went missed 18 of his last 21 shots in Game 6.


So what, that doesn't wipe out all the other games he had. If he had gone say, 2-8, and stopped shooting, then he'd have went out like a punk. But he went out firing, he just couldn't hit.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Would it surprise you if Josh refused to sign an extension and tested the market next summer? :jawdrop: 

I'm not assuming that Josh will sit down and sign away to a long term deal - maybe he will :makeadeal , but now that Marquis is gone :uhoh: , he may be thinking more about his career individually. :starwars:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

5 year for 60 mil is a bargain for JHo calibur player.

Keep in mind that JHo's been underpaid thoughout his career thus far (especially compared to Daniels). It's time for him to get his bling....

There are three guys on the mavs that we cannot lose, and they are Dirk, JHo, and Terry. Yes, I do realize that we cannot lose Harris and other role players, but our immediate success will be tied to these three players.

Cuban's better not give JHo the opportunity to test the market....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> 5 year for 60 mil is a bargain for JHo calibur player.


I remember when 12 million a year bought a team...I'm getting old. :whatever:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I remember when 12 million a year bought a team...I'm getting old. :whatever:


LOL... I think the Frisco RoughRiders cost more than 12 mil...

For those not familiar with the team, that's a DOUBLE-A minor league baseball team... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... I think the Frisco RoughRiders cost more than 12 mil...
> 
> For those not familiar with the team, that's a DOUBLE-A minor league baseball team... :biggrin:


I've been thinking of taking in a game or two, but man 105 degrees is hot.  

I'm hoping that Josh comes into his own with a new contract...a commitment renewed with incentives that provide him an opportunity to become a star in the league.

Whatever that means. :bsmile:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He needs to step his offensive arsenal in order to prevent becoming overrated. I think he can be a prime Eddie Jones, and that's a major pickup for us.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> He needs to step his offensive arsenal in order to prevent becoming overrated. I think he can be a prime Eddie Jones, and that's a major pickup for us.


Equal to EJones production-wise; but Josh's game has so much more potental for expansion because of his ability to get inside and rebound.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Equal to EJones production-wise; but Josh's game has so much more potental for expansion because of his ability to get inside and rebound.


Yeah, that's true too. I was thinking a poor man's Marion, but he can shoot better, and he's not as good a rebounder.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, that's true too. I was thinking a poor man's Marion, but he can shoot better, and he's not as good a rebounder.


Oh, that he would aspire to Pippen. :gopray:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The excerpt from the article about Josh:

Josh Howard, Mavericks
The second-best player on last year's second-best team finally will get a little something for the effort. Owner Mark Cuban has never been bashful about rewarding contributors, and even in his newly enlightened state of fiscal responsibility he'll make sure Howard gets taken care of. And why not? He's been one of the league's biggest bargains the past three years, making scarcely $1 million per.
Forecast: Five years, $60 million


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's pretty funny to think that Josh is making a million each year to play like a ten million dollar player while half the guys picked ahead of him are getting paid more to play like they belong in the D league.I guess that most of them would have been cut under the new CBA with 2yr rookie deals.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

What's really sick is that Detroit took Darko Milicic at #2 with Melo, Bosh, Wade, Kaman, Hinrich, and Ridnour still on the board. Oh, and a guy by the name of Josh Howard.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Oh, that he would aspire to Pippen. :gopray:


 
He does, but he isn't the passer Pippen was, and that's not learned IMO.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> He does, but he isn't the passer Pippen was, and that's not learned IMO.


Well right now JHo's defense is nowhere near Pippen's back in the Bulls but he will improve, and Dre is right JHo needs more experience because i think he will improve just not as good as Pippem.


----------

